# Attributsberechnung bei Talentboni buggy



## uk_uk (20. Mai 2008)

Hoi...

mein SV-Hunter hat jetzt gerade (20.05.) genau 832 Beweglichkeit unbuffed, wie man *hier an meinem Armory* sehen kann.
*
Buffed *jedoch zeigt nur 736 Beweglichkeit an.

Bei der Intelligenz werden auch zweierlei Werte angegeben

Scheinbar ist die Char-Anzeige von Buffed.de nicht in der Lage, die prozentualen Boni, die sich durch Talente ergeben, richtig umzusetzen. 

Ist da irgendwann eine Lösung in Sicht?


----------



## uk_uk (20. Mai 2008)

ups, das ist hier falsch... könnte das jemand ins richtige Subforum verschieben?


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2008)

uk_uk schrieb:


> ups, das ist hier falsch... könnte das jemand ins richtige Subforum verschieben?



Aber nur weil dein Avatar so grenzgenial ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

